# News & Current Events > World News & Affairs >  Pentagon Wants To Increase Funding for Missile-Defense Shield for Israel

## rockerrockstar

"The Pentagon wants to increase funding for Israel's missile-defense shield, the Iron Dome. Congress already granted $205 million last year, but the Defense Department wants to support Israel even more. 

Andrea Shalal-Esa at Reuters reports Pentagon spokesman George Little says supporting Israel's security is a top priority of President Obama and Defense Secretary Leon Panetta.

Each Iron Dome battery costs about $50 million, while estimates of each interceptor rocket loaded onto the system are from $35,000 to $50,000.

The Iron Dome Support Act is the bill that will go before Congress with the hope of deploying more Iron Dome batteries."

Read the rest of the article at link below.  


http://articles.businessinsider.com/...nses-us-israel


I found another article on the Iron Dome Act.

"The Iron Dome missile defense system has proven its effectiveness, as it successfully intercepted nearly 60 rockets fired from within the Gaza Strip last week. U.S. Congressmen were also impressed by the performance, and Rep. Howard L. Berman, (D-Valley Village) - the top Democrat on the House Foreign Affairs Committee - introduced the Iron Dome Support Act (IDSA) authorizing the President to provide assistance if requested by the Israeli government to procure additional Iron Dome anti-missile defense systems.

During the 2011 budget year, Congress approved 205 million dollars in funding for Iron Dome. Congressman Berman said: When Palestinian terrorists launched their latest round of missile attacks on innocent Israelis, the Iron Dome anti-missile system saved innocent lives and prevented an escalation of hostilities and a full-blown crisis." He added that "Israel must have the ability to defend itself from rocket and missile attacks, and the United States will continue to stand by our strong ally if called upon in times of need.""

read the full article at link below.

http://www.haaretz.com/news/diplomac...stems-1.420261

----------


## oyarde

Cool , let Israel pay for it. Next question...

----------


## Lishy

What the $#@!? And we have to pay for it?

----------


## The Other Andy

> What the $#@!? And we have to pay for it?


I always hear people who've visited talk about how nice a place Israel is. Well I should hope so, I paid for it! 


Not by choice of course...

----------


## presence

> What the $#@!? And we have to pay for it?


What are you some kind of Nazi anti-Semite?

----------


## awake

If you haven't figured out who is controling the American FP you really should pay attention to this story.

----------


## eduardo89

> What are you some kind of Nazi anti-Semite?


He must be, he's questioning funding for our overlords.

----------


## oyarde

> I always hear people who've visited talk about how nice a place Israel is. Well I should hope so, I paid for it! 
> 
> 
> Not by choice of course...


 Well , everyone should see Jerusalem , just not on my dime , and the plain of Armeggedo ...

----------


## donnay

Welfare/warfare = Israel.  Israel is the biggest welfare recipient and the biggest tyrant.

----------


## oyarde

> What are you some kind of Nazi anti-Semite?


  Nah , I am a Great American Patriot , Eagle Scout , Veteran , as my Father before me and both of my Parents Fathers before them ,Lutheran  , Heritage from ( half ) the pagan Germanic tribal lands ,  the Bible even warns you about my ancestors  , those who decorate trees , and the Roman Legion who paid us a visit were all killed mercilessly when attempting to invade my barbarian forests by guerilla archery . We left long before the two World Wars , initially to places such as New York ,Texas, Indiana . I have seen Isreal , I have no problem with the good Muslims, Jews , Christians or others of Israel . Those affairs , are not my affairs , if they want to buy something , sell it to them .

----------


## oyarde

> He must be, he's questioning funding for our overlords.


  I serve no overlord  , I believe in one Lord , anyone else can believe in anything they like , but , that does not give you license to harm me or steal from me , when that occurs , everyone must remember , I am just a man and  , through free will , hard telling how I could react...

----------


## oyarde

> What are you some kind of Nazi anti-Semite?


 My Fathers Father served in WW 1 in the trenches , he came here as a very small boy with his Grandfather , as his parents were deceased , he had two brothers and a sister . One of his Brothers , my beloved , crazy Uncle ( really , great uncle ) Carl , fought in WW1 and volunteered for WW2 , ONLY two times he ever left the farm in his entire life. Dude lived in a log cabin with a wood , coal stove , oil lamps ( I still have them )  , never went to town or the store , maybe once a week , on a Sun . afternnoon , Dad and I would stop by , see if he wanted anything ... He never bought anything , except coffee , sugar . He raised hogs, chickens , blackberries and grew everything else he ate . He had a car in the garage , it ran , no license , no license plate , no electricity , dirt foor in the cabin , I wonder now, if he even paid his property tax , these days they would put it up for auction , but then ... I cannot picture the sheriff even knocking on the door . He served a bit of time as a POW , the second time around , in the same country he was born in ... strange world .

----------


## oyarde

God Bless Uncle Carl , he would never allowed someone else to pay for his defense  , he would have just eaten dirt and loaded his own shells , flossed with barbed wire .

----------


## Lishy

Realistically though, how much is our aid money sent to Israel compared to others, just out of curiosity?

----------


## The Other Andy

> Realistically though, how much is our aid money sent to Israel compared to others, just out of curiosity?


I'm almost positive they don't report the amount we send to Israel. That or they only report a portion of it.

----------


## oyarde

> Realistically though, how much is our aid money sent to Israel compared to others, just out of curiosity?


 You can find US foreign aidon the net , last I looked , worst cases are Egypt , Pakistan Israel etc...

----------


## QE Is Theft

> What are you some kind of Nazi anti-Semite?


The term anti-semitic makes NO sense whatsoever; both Jews and Arabs are Semitic people....the Jews need to contrive a new term to bitch about "persecution"....persecution now meaning, an individual not content with being robbed blind by a Jewish controlled central bank via inflation...or a person not content with US foreign policy being dictated by politicians who themselves are whores of the Jewish lobby, AIPAC...

I'll get banned for saying this....but Hitler was right about the Jews...yeah, there are some good ones here and there (like Peter Schiff), but overall, they are a MASSIVE problem that the world would be better off without.

----------


## GuerrillaXXI

Just to be clear, I'm pretty sure presence was being facetious. It's no big secret that anyone who questions the doctrine of "Israel Uber Alles" is going to be labeled an anti-Semite by the Abe Foxman Brigade. To the Jewish supremacists out there (and no, that doesn't include all Jews), failure to bow and scrape before Israel or serve the Jews like a slave is equivalent to being a genocidal madman who wishes to finish what Hitler started.

----------


## alucard13mmfmj

I do agree with increase funding of a missle defense shield for Israel if it decreases the need to go into Iran. I assume the shield is to shoot down any missiles, especially nuclear missiles. 

However, I agree more with spending no money for another country's defense. Why not increase spending for South Korea? Japan? Germany? Hell, let's increase spending and have a presence in every country on earth.

Back in the old times and in history... weak countries that can't defend themselves are conquered and assimulated into an empire.

----------


## Sola_Fide

> PREAMBLE
> 
> We the people of the United States, in order to form a more perfect union, establish justice, insure domestic tranquility, provide for the common defense*, promote the general welfare, and secure the blessings of liberty...
> 
> 
> *of Israel


You guys need to read the Constitution!

----------


## Individualism

Get our goverment to not fund them, we gotta bark at our congressional reps and senators and even the president and tell them not to give them anything or get involved in their problems, give Israel their sovereignty back and let them deal with their problems.

----------

